# Inches per gallon in relation to overstocking an mbuna tank



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

*Inches per gallon in relation to overstocking an mbuna tank*​
1" is good323.08%1.25"00.00%1.5"215.38%1.75"00.00%2"861.54%


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

using the 1 inch per gallon rule, which would you most agree with being a safe but suitable total adult size inch per gallon if you were trying to overstock your tank to minimize aggression. I feel it's around 1.5", but what do you think?


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

I should state that I am using this as a general rule, not for a specific species, but for a general community tank.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I think when it comes to mbuna, there is no general inch per gallon "rule" that applies at all unfortunately.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

That is how I understand it. No general rule at all due to the aggression.

This is what my Cichlid book for beginners says:
"The minimum tank-space requirements for medium-size cichlids begin at 36 inches long, 12 inches wide, and 16 inches high, plus at least 8 inches more of head room for maintenance."

But that is very general, because there are so many factors involved.
Aggression, overstocked tank, one genus versus the community tank, breeding, etc.

I have been told that 5 or 6 Genus' to my 125G, 6 foot long tank is about right.
Or even overstocking with lots of cichlids might be cool, but then there would be more maintenance and lesser chance of having babies.

In my opinion, I do not think the 1 inch of fish per gallon applies to Mbuna's.
Maybe it could apply to the Peacock's or more peaceful cichlids, but I could not say.

Hey! I am starting to sound like an expert! Not! But I have expanded my cichlid knowledge 100 fold thanks to all you great members.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look at the cookie cutter tanks in the library to get ideas of an overstocked Malawi tank and sizes. Gallons are less important than the footprint of the tank as each fish wants to claim a territory on the bottom.


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

i have read alot that 5 gallons per one mbuna is good so its about 1 inch per gallon


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Technically the whole inches of fish per gallon isn't usefull with any type of fish. It all has to do with the fishes temperment. Its an ok guideline for some of the really docil tropicals, but even the, its very dependant on which species. 2 inches off molly will need different space than two inches ofangelfish or gourami.


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

As I stated, this is a general rule which does not always apply, but if you look at the cookie cutter tanks, and people's recommendations for tanks, it does tend to hover at the 1 inch per gallon rule. I don't use this rule so much myself, but I thought it would be a good guideline for some people. More aggressive species may need more space, but again, it was only meant to be a general rule. No one here would put a full grown venustus in a 10 gallon. If you had a 125 g, and used the one inch per gallon rule, 125 divided by 5(representing inches of the most common mbuna adult size) would be 25, or 25 fish. In a 125 gallon, would you keep a group of group of 6 yellow labs, 6 rusty cichlids, 6 maingano, 6 ps. acei and 1 bristlenose pleco/dwarf syno? Does that number seem right to you, or is it understocked? That is the question I am posting before you and not if the rule is as a general accepted. please state special circumstances to those who wish to try a species. For example, if you say general community tank, 1 inch, but if you wanted a demasoni tank, 2", that clarification would/should be stated in your written post, for anyone to read up on if they are getting in the hobby. That's the kind of info I'm looking at getting, since so many ask questions about stocking, and knowledge sharing is the great feature of this site. Include your own experience in the post, for as much general and specific information as possible.

I don't think this has ever been posted(that I've ever found) and just wanted to make an interesting poll/discussion for some newbies and veterans to read/discuss.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

You said it! Tell it like it is!
Yeah, right. Like I am the one to talk.

Was that a clean or dirty community tank.
You have to admit that would make a big difference.
Ok now, I am just being a jack*#@. Sorry.

Perhaps, you should start a new post with a new poll with the paragraph you just wrote as the starting guidelines - and delete this old post. That way us newbies would not be confused.

But do not be surprized, if your get a lot of the same answers.
Just a thought.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry, one more thing.
You might include this in your guidelines.
Ask the members to include how often they have to clean the aquarium.
I know that was a major deciding factor for me to keep the inches/gallon lower.
Just another thought.
I would definitely be interested in seeing the results of experienced members.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not just cichlids or this forum that now discounts the one inch rule. It's fish discussions everywhere! I'd think we would not want to resurrect it. I like the cookie cutters, they really helped me sort out options.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I heard the rule as 1 square inch per gallon. Which means a six inch long 2 inch tall fish would need 12 gallons not 6. I think this was the orginal rule of thumb, it got corrupted over time.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

nipzie said:


> ..., but if you look at the cookie cutter tanks, ....


The cookie cutters also suggest the lesser aggressive, easy to start with cichlids, not the more challenging. That is why the cookie cutter appear to adopt the inch/gallon rule.


----------

